# Puppy from hell phase - help please!



## Kelly31275 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi there
I'm just after some reassurance and some extra tips as I'm starting to struggle a bit with my 11 week old ridgeback girl pup.
I like to think of myself as a competent owner and trainer, she is my 4th ridgeback and my previous 3 (all now at rainbow bridge) were all well trained and had great temperaments. My boy I trained to be a home help. My first was a biter as a puppy and although 16 years ago I remember thinking it would never end, but it did!
Now having 5 year old twins, I did my homework and waited a year for the 'right' puppy from a sound background.
We have had her 3 weeks now and her biting has so far got progressively worse. I have to watch her closely all the time with the children as she hurts them and they cry, sometimes they invite her to play, sometimes they don't. I clearly do not leave them alone unsupervised. They have been told what they need to do but she is too strong for them and I have to help them correct her. She also bites me and my partner very hard, I know a pup cannot be described as aggressive as she is learning and experimenting with us, but if you don't know better, her behaviour is nasty.
I have tried the yelping, which doesn't work, the ignoring which works for a bit, substituting for a toy, praising good behaviour and time out. But she isn't learning so far and comes back for more with more force. She has plenty of chewy toys.
The children are training her to sit etc and putting her food down. She is not allowed on the settee and sleeps in her own bed at night.
I have just started a couple of small walks with her and want her to meet lots of new people, but at the same time I cannot let her bite someone's hand even if she is just being a puppy. I haven't had much opportunity to socialise her with other dogs yet as her vaccinations are only complete now, but this will start will walks, puppy training classes and Ringcraft training.
Another more worrying thing to me is that she has growled a few times in her bed and tonight my daughter went to say goodnight to her and she leapt up snapped and barked at her, she went for her face but did not touch skin. Now whilst they are told not to disturb her in her bed, they sometimes forget and I know you may say the reaction was deserved but I want / need this girl to be bomb proof with young children and should be able to be disturbed should it happen accidently or otherwise.
She is on a good raw food diet and gets plenty of sleep.
I am being consistent with my corrections each day, but cannot see a light at the end of the tunnel.
Any tips or reassurance from anyone who has been in the same boat would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

As I was reading your post I was thinking 'this person seems to be doing everything right' until you said 'I am consistent with my corrections'.

What corrections do you use?

Also why haven't you started socialisation already? She doesn't have to walk to meet people and experience different environments. Local ridgeback owners spent a few days standing outside Tesco with their puppies in their arms talking to people, encouraging interaction, explaining how important it was to get them out as early as possible.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I'd look at sticking to one method for the nipping for a bit longer. You've had her 3 weeks and tried 5 different ways. I also wondered how you were correcting her. I'd consider crate training, so the children have no opportunity to disturb her whilst she is in her bed.


----------



## Kelly31275 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi there
Thank you for your replies. What I meant by corrections were the methods I had described for the biting, the yelping, ignoring, time out. I have used all the methods ie started with yelping when that doesn't work, ignored and so on, as I has read to do.
Also with the socialisation she has met lots of people, people have come to the house and she has been to family members houses. I meant she hasn't been socialised with dogs that much due to her vaccinations not being complete. Although she has met family dogs and been to a puppy socialisation at the vets. 
Thank you for any more comments or help!!


----------



## Kelly31275 (Sep 26, 2014)

I forgot to mention we haven't crate trained her as we have a small utility room which we used instead, thought it gives her just that little bit more room for when she is left for an hour or 2 if we have to go out. Her bed gets moved between the utility room for bed time or being left time or the family room for the daytime when we are home.


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

Kelly31275 said:


> I forgot to mention we haven't crate trained her as we have a small utility room which we used instead, thought it gives her just that little bit more room for when she is left for an hour or 2 if we have to go out. Her bed gets moved between the utility room for bed time or being left time or the family room for the daytime when we are home.


Have you considered having two beds so she has the choice to go to the utility room if she doesn't want to be disturbed? Moving her bed is kinda forcing her to sleep where all the action is. The only dog I've known be grumbly when touched whilst sleeping would do it when he was actually *trying* to sleep but the activity in the room was disturbing him.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

im not too sure putting all that responsibility onto your kids is wise?

where you say they invite her to play and sometimes they dont, their wont be a difference to your pup. i wouldnt put your kids or pup in that position in the first place, especially if this particular pup is strong willed and forceful. 
especially if you consider that kids and pups have similar energy and are like electricity for each other. you say you have told your kids what to do in terms of her harassing them, but thats too much responsibility and expectation for your kids and puppy.
you ought to be involved way before it even gets to that point.

i think you are clouded by comparing this ridgeback with your last ones, each is different. dont even give your last dogs or your experience with them a second thought. im betting your situation was different then? no kids??

in general, i think your pup is being over stimulated.
she is only 11 weeks. you got way too many plans and activities for her.
you have forgot to factor in teaching her just to 'be', to learn to settle.
your socialisation priority is very wise, buy i would quit the ferrying her round to all the relies houses, id concentrate on the pup class but save ringcraft to later, and id carry on teaching the kids to give her sit and food, but not be responsible for teaching her interaction management, that's just your job.

so if that means everytime they play she looses self control that badly, then no play between them at all.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Kelly31275 said:


> Hi there
> I'm just after some reassurance and some extra tips as I'm starting to struggle a bit with my 11 week old ridgeback girl pup.
> I like to think of myself as a competent owner and trainer, she is my 4th ridgeback and my previous 3 (all now at rainbow bridge) were all well trained and had great temperaments. My boy I trained to be a home help. My first was a biter as a puppy and although 16 years ago I remember thinking it would never end, but it did!
> Now having 5 year old twins, I did my homework and waited a year for the 'right' puppy from a sound background.
> ...


Where do you live perhaps we can recommend an excellent trainer who could do just a few 1:1 sessions with you to determine whether or not her behaviour is within the "normal" parameters and give you tips on resource guarding?


----------



## Kelly31275 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you very much for your advice and I will act accordingly.
The problem I have is that we all have to live in the same house together which means the pup and my children have to be in the same vicinity and therefore I thought it appropriate they know how to deal with unwanted behaviour. But I see your point about too much responsibility and them bouncing off each other. The only solution to this is to keep them separate which I don't think is ideal either??
There appeared to me to be so much pressure about getting her socialised ASAP with people and dogs before I missed the opportunity which I have been told is up to 16 weeks of age.
Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Kelly31275 (Sep 26, 2014)

I am in Swindon. I am starting puppy training classes next Saturday and was going to speak to the trainer then.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Kelly31275 said:


> I am in Swindon. I am starting puppy training classes next Saturday and was going to speak to the trainer then.


There are a few sensible trainers in and around this area 

Good luck


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Socialising isn't just about spending time with people and/or other dogs, it's about appropriate interactions (or lack of interaction, sometimes they simply have to ignore them after all) with them, something that all too often isn't taken into account. So while I don't think keeping her completely separate from the children is the way to go I think there are times where it's going to be beneficial to everyone to separate them. She's not going to become bomb proof if she's being hassled by the kids when she's tired and neither she nor the kids are going to learn appropriate ways to interact if she's over excited and hurting them or knocking them down.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sorry if this has already been said but have you had her checked by the vet, as the first thing I thought when I read that her biting is getting worse was that could she be in pain?

Also I think she needs somewhere to go when she wants peace and quiet, you mentioned you have a utility room? I think it would be good to teach her and the children that that is her room, if she wants quiet that is where she goes and she will be left alone. 

Good luck.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

One thing I wonder is how long you have been using the distraction techniques you described. For an 11 week old puppy it sounds as if you've used a lot of different techniques in a very short succession. You need to continue with the distractions for a lot longer than a couple of days or weeks etc and have to be consistent every single time. 

I personally would give her a safe space to retreat to. I understand your children want to fuss her etc, but if you don't have a crate already have you considered one? Then when she is in there it is her safe area and she can NOT be disturbed in there until she's ready to wake up etc. 

Hopefully the trainer you use is a good one who encourages reward based training and can offer you the advice you need and have the advantage of actually seeing your pup in the flesh


----------



## Kelly31275 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone, will take on board about her having a safe place. I will leave her bed in the utility room and it will be an out of bounds area totally for the children.
I have been using the distraction techniques for 3 weeks, the whole time we have had her. It's just disheartening that she is getting worse not better even though we are being consistent with her.
I do know 3 weeks isn't long enough, but it would be nice to see some improvement. I guess I just need to carry and hope the penny drops soon.


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

Kelly31275 said:


> Thanks everyone, will take on board about her having a safe place. I will leave her bed in the utility room and it will be an out of bounds area totally for the children.
> I have been using the distraction techniques for 3 weeks, the whole time we have had her. It's just disheartening that she is getting worse not better even though we are being consistent with her.
> I do know 3 weeks isn't long enough, but it would be nice to see some improvement. I guess I just need to carry and hope the penny drops soon.


Don't be disheartened - just keep up the consistency. 
I think 11/12 weeks was about the point my pup turned into a complete crocodile after being no trouble at all. She drove me to distraction but finally found her soft mouth about 4/5 months.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Kelly31275 said:


> Thanks everyone, will take on board about her having a safe place. I will leave her bed in the utility room and it will be an out of bounds area totally for the children.
> I have been using the distraction techniques for 3 weeks, the whole time we have had her. It's just disheartening that she is getting worse not better even though we are being consistent with her.
> I do know 3 weeks isn't long enough, but it would be nice to see some improvement. *I guess I just need to carry and hope the penny drops soon.*


That's about it really. It does take a while for pups to cotton on that we don't like being chewed on. My 7 month old puppy STILL has mouthy moments, especially when you get up in the morning and he wants to 'take your hand' and lead you out of the bedroom  and now with his adult teeth, it hurts even more so! But slowly, slowly, we're getting there and he is better than what he was.


----------



## Kelly31275 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you, it is hard, but I know we will get there eventually. I just wanted to ensure we are doing everything possible in the correct way.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

The breeder should be able to offer some advice pre puppy class too; my youngest RR showed resource guarding tendencies (towards other dogs, never people) from day one which have been worked through.

Both of mine were really horrendous biters too with withdrawal of attention (even if it meant securing pup to lamppost on a walk and stepping just out of range whilst a vocal protest was made!!) being what worked best. 

Best of luck - and pictures are always welcome :001_wub:.


----------



## Kelly31275 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you for your comments. In the nicest possible way it's good to hear people have been through the same and come out the other side!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kelly31275 said:


> Thank you for your comments. In the nicest possible way it's good to hear people have been through the same and come out the other side!!


I wore old tops for AGES..and saved the same tops from Kilo's puppyhood until we got Roo. Then, shredded, they were retired .


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Dogless said:


> I wore old tops for AGES..and saved the same tops from Kilo's puppyhood until we got Roo. Then, shredded, they were retired .


My two found tags on my jeans which they thought the best thing ever to grab and chew on. I rather like having jeans with teeth marks .... brings back memories 

To the OP. Lots of good advice on the thread. I hope your puppy class helps ...if you are still concerned though I would suggest one to one with a good trainer. Sometimes a little professional help can go a long way.

J


----------



## Kelly31275 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you, yes I'm being to twig I need to be wearing clothes I don't mind having designer teeth marks in.
I am going to see out this week until puppy classes begin next Saturday and then speak to the trainer about a one to one.


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

My puppy is 11 weeks and I have young children and they have had a few nips that have really hurt 

This has happened either first thing in the morning or when George is overtired. I try to premept getting to the over stimulated stage but sometimes miss it. As soon as I see he is getting tired and wired (lunging nips) he has a kong or favourite toy to chew in his crate and he usually crashes out in minutes! 

He does fall asleep in other places but this sleep is often disturbed by the goings on around him so his crate (still down stairs but tucked away in a quietish corner) is definitely the best place for him to get his rest. 

I really do feel your pain. The children are pinned to the sofa in the mornings and fluffy dressing gowns have been abandoned! Distraction was working very well but when past the point of distracting it's hard so I am working on being more vigilant 

I am lamenting the loss of a fair few items of clothing (now torn ) so decent trousers/scarves/coats are removed on the threshold  I did wander into the living room in my pants and top the other day and did chuckle at lengths one must go to


----------



## Kelly31275 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ha ha thanks for your comments......I'm digging in the back if the wardrobe for discarded old clothes. I have a kong too but have only put a few biscuits in it.
What do people full theirs with? I've heard you can freeze them to make them last longer.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kelly31275 said:


> Ha ha thanks for your comments......I'm digging in the back if the wardrobe for discarded old clothes. I have a kong too but have only put a few biscuits in it.
> What do people full theirs with? I've heard you can freeze them to make them last longer.


All sorts - wet dog food; yoghurt with cheese / kibble / anything dog friendly mixed in; soaked kibble; grated carrot and mushed banana.anything you like .


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Kelly31275 said:


> Ha ha thanks for your comments......I'm digging in the back if the wardrobe for discarded old clothes. I have a kong too but have only put a few biscuits in it.
> What do people full theirs with? I've heard you can freeze them to make them last longer.


Mine love pilchards mashed up in theirs but if I just want enough to settle them down I smear peanut butter around the inside.


----------

